# Patrick administration says I-93 tolls being considered



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick administration says I-93 tolls being considered*










BOSTON -- A state official suggested Friday the Patrick administration was considering instituting tolls on Interstate 93, only to have the governor's top aide say hours later nothing of the sort was under consideration -- yet. 
Undersecretary of Transportation Jeffrey Mullan said during a budget hearing in Revere that a toll plan was something the administration was considering as a way to close a $19 billion transportation funding shortfall. I-93 is one of the state's main north-south arteries, running through Boston and to the New Hampshire border, and travelers currently pay no tolls for using it. 
Other administration aides have denied tolls are being considered, and at mid-afternoon, Doug Rubin, Gov. Deval Patrick's chief of staff, said the statement "was not consistent with the administration's position." 
Rubin added: "Governor Patrick firmly believes that we must look for reforms and efficiencies throughout our transportation system before we ask toll payers to pay more. He has been clear that adding tolls throughout I-93 is not an option the administration is prepared to consider at this point. He has directed the secretary of transportation to continue to review the system and find ways to achieve savings and efficiencies first before the administration seriously considers any revenue enhancement options." 
Lawmakers in central and western Massachusetts have long complained about lingering tolls on the Massachusetts Turnpike, the main east-west thoroughfare in the state. They have said they want the tolls taken down on Interstate 90, or other drivers should share the burden of paying for the nearly $15 billion Big Dig project in Boston. 
Earlier this week, Turnpike officials discussed the implementation of "open-road tolling" in which cars pay tolls not at toll booths, but by having a fee deducted from an electronic transponder in their vehicle when they pass under a collection point. 
The state's "Fast Lane" program does that at existing toll booths, but states elsewhere that have instituted open-road tolling programs in which drivers pass under readers at standard highway speeds, eliminating backups and the danger of cars braking as they head into concrete and metal toll collection points. 
I-93 is part of the Interstate Highway System, where tolls are generally outlawed except if they are plowed back into maintaining the roadway itself. The federal government has recently relaxed some of those regulations, leaving administration officials believing they could institute tolls with federal approval. 
Sen. Steve Baddour, a Methuen Democrat who is co-chairman of the Joint Committee on Transportation, opposes I-93 tolls and was among those attending Friday's hearing. 
He said Mullan may have been "caught up in the banter" of the hearing, adding, "In all of my conversations with Mullan and with (Transportation Secretary Bernard Cohen), it's always been, `Reform first.' And they get that." 
Mac Daniel, a Cohen spokesman, said in a statement: "Today, Undersecretary Mullan explained that the administration is focused on reforms before it seeks new revenue to fund our transportation system. We are not proposing any changes in the current toll structure. Before we review available revenue options, we will ensure that we have achieved every savings possible throughout the system."

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO73865/


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Wasn't the Big Dig primarily to improve N-S traffic through Boston? If so, why does the E-W resident bear the burden? NH jams you coming northbound, and all their residents who work in MA are getting a free ride on I-93.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Truly living the free or die motto.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Freakin finally!!! Don't forget 95 and the RI residents!


----------



## bwihunter (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't forget the people heading north to save on taxes they will love it


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Don't forget that pig project on Rt 3 (the Billerica part, not south shore). How many years did that take? MassHighway widened the road just to accomodate all the motorists who work in MA (higher wages) and live in NH (lower cost of living).


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I know this is going to be news to some here. People who live in most southern NH towns and work in Mass. actually spend more in taxes totally as their property tax in NH is Very High in comparison to many Mass communities along the border and they have to pay the Mass. income tax also. Add to that the cost of the commute and they do not save money. The New Hampshire financial advantage only comes into play if you work and live in NH. In some towns the high real estate tax will wipe out any savings one gets by not paying income tax. In summary we really don't "Live Free" up here in NH, especially if we have to commute to Mass to work.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Inspector said:


> I know this is going to be news to some here. People who live in most southern NH towns and work in Mass. actually spend more in taxes totally as their property tax in NH is Very High in comparison to many Mass communities along the border and they have to pay the Mass. income tax also. Add to that the cost of the commute and they do not save money. The New Hampshire financial advantage only comes into play if you work and live in NH. In some towns the high real estate tax will wipe out any savings one gets by not paying income tax. In summary we really don't "Live Free" up here in NH, especially if we have to commute to Mass to work.


That's NH's problem with no income tax or sales tax if their biggest revenue is from jamming people on property tax. Again, if there wasn't a financial advantage to it, people wouldn't be working in MA and living in NH. So it must be working out good for the 1000s of commuters coming southbound every morning.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

Together we can!!


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

NPD108 said:


> Together we can!!


HAHAHA


----------

